# How I store my hammers.



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I get to tired of hammers laying around the shop so I created this little piece. Not a lot of skill was required but to YouTube, skill isn't a huge deal.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Simple and effective design, but many of us use HD peg board with hooks to hang most hand tools. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

